# Sacred 1920x1200



## Violeta (Jun 2, 2008)

Is it possible to set the original Sacred to play in 1920x1200??? I have the Sacred Gold edition (with Underworld) installed. 
Thanks!!


----------



## xu^ (Jun 2, 2008)

i thought it was stuck at some god awful low res like 800*600 or soemthing ?

maybe u could try look for any cfg files in the game folder where u can manually change the res.


----------



## Violeta (Jun 3, 2008)

Hmmm... I've done some google searches for this and I have not found any advice from anyone! What should I do with the "settings.cfg" file? I don't see anything as obvious as 800 or 600 or resolution-looking type of sequence so.... would this file be where I would change anything? 

It's in the Underworld folder - I just installed the Gold edition CD, but I had the Demo installed ahead of time. Now the only two directories under "Ascaron Entertainment" are Sacred Demo and Sacred Underworld. Should I have un-installed the demo??


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2008)

post up the cfg file in a zip and ill look at it for you


----------



## Violeta (Jun 3, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Here it is!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2008)

well i couldnt find anything but i added a resolution line it may or may not workill look more into it see whats up.


----------



## Disparia (Jun 3, 2008)

Probably not...

http://forum.sacredeng.ascaron-net.com/showthread.php?t=40886

and



> Sacred still looks good even though it's been a while since the original game was released. The game uses 3D characters and 2D pre-rendered backgrounds and it's a mix that works well and doesn't demand high PC specifications. It's a shame that the game is locked at the screen resolution of 1024x768 though. With many gamers using a 17" TFT screen nowadays it would have been great to have seen the game support the 1280x1024 screen resolution. However the game does look OK on a 17" and isn't as blurry as some games that are locked at lower resolutions. You can zoom in quite close and whilst the backgrounds do pixelate a little it's nothing major. Likewise you can zoom out quite a distance too which is handy when you're in an area filled with enemies.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2008)

well if not ill look into were the other settings are sotred and if i cant violeta you can try going into the nvidia CP and seeing if you can force a resolution in the game settings tab thing...


----------



## newconroer (Jun 3, 2008)

Can you try using a manual addition in the shortcut or command target line?

I.e. adding  -x 1920 -y 1200  after the "sacred.exe" or whatever it's called.

Not sure if that's the right sequence for this game, though a similar approach works for some 3d applications.


----------



## Violeta (Jun 3, 2008)

None of those things worked! It looks so bad it's almost unplayable! I can't believe a game that came out in 2004 has such unexpected and serious flaw. I didn't even think to check for something like this because I didn't expect it from a game that is not very old. Anyway, what did you mean by "nvidia CP and seeing if you can force a resolution in the game settings tab thing"? That's the only thing I haven't tried but somehow I doubt the game will respond well - worth a try tho.
Thanks


----------



## Temps_Riising (Jun 3, 2008)

Have you tried the good old registry hack method?............works far more than the command line editor, type regedit in "start menu.....run"

Then go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\_name of game developer\sacred(or whatever it's called"_

You will see both a screen heigh and a screen width command, change those to 1920 and 1200 respecively...........

...................Make sure the "base" is in decimal 

Then save and exit

keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Violeta (Jun 3, 2008)

Grr!! It's not there... In the registry, there is no name of this game developer (Ascaron Entertainment). I looked under all other directories in "SOFTWARE" just to make sure it wasn't named something else. It's named Ascaron Entertainment in Program Files so I would expect that... but nope. *stomps foot* This is sooo annoying, ugh!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2008)

click on the computer icon in regedit

than go to edit and click on find all and type in sacred and hit enter then just keep hitting F3 until you find the entry


----------



## Violeta (Jun 4, 2008)

I did a "search" for all "sacred" in registry and nothing I found opened with anything that let me change a height or width. I think it's a lost cause .


----------



## Temps_Riising (Jun 4, 2008)

Are you playing fullscreen with the image stretched?  if so this migh improve things just a little..........

http://forum.sacredeng.ascaron-net.com/archive/index.php/t-44455.html


----------



## CanTahir (Sep 7, 2016)

Open settings and add last line Resolution: 1280x1024
Just 1920x1080 not compatible.. But you still playing full screen. I tried.
First called this idea Solaris17 thanks !

I want who experiencing this problem after us i help them cuz i play kind of Diablo series time is doesn't matter. Today playing Sacred 1... My remembrance history signature here : )))

Don't forget me/thanks...  : ) CUL CUL !


----------



## Toothless (Sep 7, 2016)

CanTahir said:


> Open settings and add last line Resolution: 1280x1024
> Just 1920x1080 not compatible.. But you still playing full screen. I tried.
> First called this idea Solaris17 thanks !


Dude the thread is 8 years old.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 7, 2016)

CanTahir said:


> Don't forget me/thanks... : ) CUL CUL !


You want thanking for Resurecting a 8 year old thread
OK Dr Zombie Resurector
contibute something usefull in a Current Thread


----------



## Toothless (Sep 7, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> You want thanking for Resurecting a 8 year old thread
> OK Dr Zombie Resurector
> contibute something usefull in a Current Thread


You have them forums rules bookmarked for our new friend? I don't think i have it on mobile.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 7, 2016)

Toothless said:


> You have them forums rules bookmarked for our new friend? I don't think i have it on mobile.


Kind of think showing them those rules a waste of time
if they don't read thee old thread post warning ""IN VIVID RED "" what makes you think they going to read the rules


----------



## Toothless (Sep 7, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Kind of think showing them those rules a waste of time
> if they don't read thee old thread post warning ""IN VIVID RED "" what makes you think they going to read the rules


Good point.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 7, 2016)

Necro thread necro'd permanently by closure.


----------

